# Marines Haditha Interviews found in Iraqi Junkyard



## High_Gravity (Dec 16, 2011)

Junkyard Gives Up Secret Accounts of Massacre in Iraq









> BAGHDAD  One by one, the Marines sat down, swore to tell the truth and began to give secret interviews discussing one of the most horrific episodes of Americas time in Iraq: the 2005 massacre by Marines of Iraqi civilians in the town of Haditha.
> 
> 
> I mean, whether its a result of our action or other action, you know, discovering 20 bodies, throats slit, 20 bodies, you know, beheaded, 20 bodies here, 20 bodies there, Col. Thomas Cariker, a commander in Anbar Province at the time, told investigators as he described the chaos of Iraq. At times, he said, deaths were caused by grenade attacks on a checkpoint and, you know, collateral with civilians.
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/15/w...-found-in-iraq-junkyard.html?src=me&ref=world


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 16, 2011)

You go to war with the military you have.

I remember Bush saying this.

What he meant was we need to just reuse these troops until they are used up.

Who cares if they have armor on not.

We dont draft because the American people dont think this war is worth a daft.

Its not poltically sound to use the real amount of troops we need to use.


----------

